# grappling dummies



## Fightfan00 (Aug 4, 2003)

How can a grappling dummy help with your training?Is it just like a sand bag like 50- 100lbs that you throw around?Or do some have arms either mechanical or stationary?Does it really help with practicing technique?


----------



## MJS (Aug 4, 2003)

I have seen dummies that are constructed like an actual human, with arms and legs.  Will they help you? Yes and No.

Yes- they will help you by allowing you to practice your locks, chokes, etc.

No-  they are NOT live partners.  You will be getting lots of resistance from a live body.  If you really want to do some grappling, do so with a live partner.

Mike


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MJS _
> *I have seen dummies that are constructed like an actual human, with arms and legs.  Will they help you? Yes and No.
> 
> Yes- they will help you by allowing you to practice your locks, chokes, etc.
> ...



What it will do for you as it it did for me is when you get home from class is to go through the mechanics of the techniques that you just learned in class "while they are still fresh in your mind" before you forget them and have to wait for the next class.

:asian:


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 7, 2003)

Grappling dummies can be used to practice mechanics, which is important.  They can also be used for endurance or heavy striking practice.

The drawback to dummies, and it's a big one, is that there is no resistance.  You still need to spend tons of time grappling a real live partner.  However, for mechanics practice, they can be pretty good.

Don't bother spending all that money on one.  There is a page somewhere (wish I remembered the site) with instructions for making one cheaply.  It cost me less than $10.  Search and see if you can find it.

~TT


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinkletoes _
> *Grappling dummies can be used to practice mechanics, which is important.  They can also be used for endurance or heavy striking practice.
> 
> The drawback to dummies, and it's a big one, is that there is no resistance.  You still need to spend tons of time grappling a real live partner.  However, for mechanics practice, they can be pretty good.
> ...



I made mine also and it was really cheap and ways over 100 lbs. When it gets beat down a bit I just keep stuffing it with more stuffing. 

The last few weeks I've had mine tied up to my Gung-Fu dummy (standing upright) so that could practice the 12 angles of attack of Serrada Escrima.

My uncle has hooked me up with his Escrima Instructor and I'm using my dummy to modify the way I previously used my sticks.

So theres another use for my grappling dummy!

:asian:


----------



## Fastmover (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinkletoes _
> *
> The drawback to dummies, and it's a big one, is that there is no resistance.  You still need to spend tons of time grappling a real live partner.
> 
> ...



Resistance is the name of the game in my opinion!!!! Best thing I have found is some friends to work with outside of class. I dont like dummies because....well their too dumb....but then again so are some of my friends! 

Im kidding of course!


----------



## Pat Davies (Aug 20, 2003)

ive seen Erik Paulsons video that accompanies the motion master he sells on his site. Its and exhausting work out that really develops movement and flexibility.

we have taken the concept and used it on punch bags n the floor and you get quite a work out. If you want to repetively do a a spring from a cross body to a knee mount in a two minute round then it gets the seat up. 

for a recent vale tudo contest i drilled movements and striking on it. Would be better with something giving shape. They are a tool, depends on how you use them.


----------



## chinkoobake (Aug 20, 2003)

You cannot beat the ADAM takedown machine.


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm not familiar with that one.  Pics?  Links?

The coolest takedown machine I've ever seen is the one at Wesleyan University's wrestling room.  It looks like a wrestler, and it's mounted to the wall on a giant spring, so that you can practice snapdowns into shots or just plow right into it without hurting yourself.  The whole thing is padded.  I want one!

~TT


----------



## chinkoobake (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinkletoes _
> *I'm not familiar with that one.  Pics?  Links?
> 
> The coolest takedown machine I've ever seen is the one at Wesleyan University's wrestling room.  It looks like a wrestler, and it's mounted to the wall on a giant spring, so that you can practice snapdowns into shots or just plow right into it without hurting yourself.  The whole thing is padded.  I want one!
> ...



_That's_ ADAM!

Invented by my old coach, I should add


----------



## JuijitsuDummy (May 27, 2010)

I had been using the Submission Master Jiu Jitsu Dummy for my practice. 
It really has no resistance but it can give you quite a work out. You can practice your moves repeatedly on the dummy and execute armbar or leglocks, etc.

Just check the videos in their site. It can be useful.
http://www.jiujitsudummy.com/

Of course, nothing beats a live partner. 

I had also seen a nice free standing heavy bags that is good for practicing takedown, transitions and striking.

I just forgot the link.


----------

